# putty issues on ubuntu



## dragonember (Jan 31, 2006)

I cant get putty to install on my ubuntu 6.06 machine, it gives me really weird output. if anyone could help, that'd be sweet.

output:
[email protected]:~/putty-0.59/unix$ sudo make -f Makefile.gtk
Password:
if test -z "" && (cd ..; md5sum -c manifest); then \
cc -O2 -Wall -Werror -g -I.././ -I../charset/ -I../windows/ -I ../unix/ -I../mac/ -I../macosx/ `gtk-config --cflags` -D _FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 `c at ../version.def` -c ../version.c; \
else \
cc -O2 -Wall -Werror -g -I.././ -I../charset/ -I../windows/ -I ../unix/ -I../mac/ -I../macosx/ `gtk-config --cflags` -D _FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 - c ../version.c; \
fi
./windows/winproxy.c: OK
./windows/winpgen.c: OK
./windows/wintime.c: OK
./windows/wincons.c: OK
./windows/winsftp.c: OK
./windows/winnoise.c: OK
./windows/winplink.c: OK
./windows/windefs.c: OK
./windows/winhandl.c: OK
./windows/winnet.c: OK
./windows/winctrls.c: OK
./windows/winhelp.c: OK
./windows/window.c: OK
./windows/winser.c: OK
./windows/winucs.c: OK
./windows/winmisc.c: OK
./windows/winprint.c: OK
./windows/winstore.c: OK
./windows/winstuff.h: OK
./windows/win_res.h: OK
./windows/winhelp.h: OK
./windows/wincfg.c: OK
./windows/winutils.c: OK
./windows/rcstuff.h: OK
./windows/windlg.c: OK
./windows/winpgnt.c: OK
./windows/sizetip.c: OK
./windows/winpgntc.c: OK
./mac/macnoise.c: OK
./mac/macpgkey.c: OK
./mac/mac.c: OK
./mac/mac.h: OK
./mac/macnet.c: OK
./mac/macctrls.c: OK
./mac/macpgen.c: OK
./mac/mtcpnet.c: OK
./mac/macucs.c: OK
./mac/macmisc.c: OK
./mac/macstore.c: OK
./mac/macstuff.h: OK
./mac/stricmp.c: OK
./mac/vsnprint.c: OK
./mac/macdlg.c: OK
./mac/macterm.c: OK
./mac/otnet.c: OK
./mac/macpgrid.h: OK
./mac/macabout.c: OK
./mac/macresid.h: OK
./mac/macevlog.c: OK
./unix/uxproxy.c: OK
./unix/gtkwin.c: OK
./unix/gtkcfg.c: OK
./unix/uxmisc.c: OK
./unix/xkeysym.c: OK
./unix/gtkdlg.c: OK
./unix/uxagentc.c: OK
./unix/ux_x11.c: OK
./unix/uxgen.c: OK
./unix/xpmptcfg.c: OK
./unix/unix.h: OK
./unix/uxpty.c: OK
./unix/uxnoise.c: OK
./unix/uxplink.c: OK
./unix/uxsel.c: OK
./unix/uxputty.c: OK
./unix/uxnet.c: OK
./unix/uxpterm.c: OK
./unix/uxser.c: OK
./unix/gtkcols.c: OK
./unix/uxucs.c: OK
./unix/uxstore.c: OK
./unix/uxprint.c: OK
./unix/xpmputty.c: OK
./unix/gtkcols.h: OK
./unix/xpmpterm.c: OK
./unix/uxcfg.c: OK
./unix/uxcons.c: OK
./unix/xpmpucfg.c: OK
./unix/uxsftp.c: OK
./unix/uxsignal.c: OK
./charset/sbcsdat.c: OK
./charset/charset.h: OK
./charset/fromucs.c: OK
./charset/localenc.c: OK
./charset/internal.h: OK
./charset/enum.c: OK
./charset/macenc.c: OK
./charset/utf8.c: OK
./charset/sbcs.c: OK
./charset/slookup.c: OK
./charset/mimeenc.c: OK
./charset/toucs.c: OK
./charset/xenc.c: OK
./macosx/osx.h: OK
./macosx/osxclass.h: OK
./be_nossh.c: OK
./dialog.c: OK
./be_all_s.c: OK
./misc.h: OK
./pproxy.c: OK
./dialog.h: OK
./config.c: OK
./be_none.c: OK
./ldiscucs.c: OK
./sshdh.c: OK
./cmdline.c: OK
./be_all.c: OK
./sshzlib.c: OK
./sshsh512.c: OK
./proxy.c: OK
./cproxy.c: OK
./portfwd.c: OK
./sshsh256.c: OK
./proxy.h: OK
./ssharcf.c: OK
./puttymem.h: OK
./wildcard.c: OK
./puttyps.h: OK
./network.h: OK
./time.c: OK
./settings.c: OK
./sshrsa.c: OK
./pscp.c: OK
./sshdss.c: OK
./storage.h: OK
./terminal.c: OK
./terminal.h: OK
./nocproxy.c: OK
./pinger.c: OK
./minibidi.c: OK
./sshcrc.c: OK
./version.c: OK
./sshblowf.c: OK
./be_nos_s.c: OK
./timing.c: OK
./raw.c: OK
./sshcrcda.c: OK
./ssh.c: OK
./ldisc.c: OK
./ssh.h: OK
./ldisc.h: OK
./sshmd5.c: OK
./int64.c: OK
./int64.h: OK
./wcwidth.c: OK
./import.c: OK
./sshrsag.c: OK
./sshbn.c: OK
./sshdssg.c: OK
./notiming.c: OK
./sshaes.c: OK
./tree234.c: OK
./sshdes.c: OK
./rlogin.c: OK
./resource.h: OK
./psftp.c: OK
./tree234.h: OK
./testback.c: OK
./psftp.h: OK
./sshrand.c: OK
./sercfg.c: OK
./x11fwd.c: OK
./sftp.c: OK
./sshpubk.c: OK
./sftp.h: OK
./logging.c: OK
./noprint.c: OK
./sshsha.c: OK
./putty.h: OK
./sshprime.c: OK
./misc.c: OK
./telnet.c: OK
./cmdgen.c: OK
/bin/sh: line 1: gtk-config: command not found
cc -o plink be_all_s.o cmdline.o cproxy.o ldisc.o \
logging.o misc.o pinger.o portfwd.o proxy.o raw.o rlogin.o \
settings.o ssh.o sshaes.o ssharcf.o sshblowf.o sshbn.o \
sshcrc.o sshcrcda.o sshdes.o sshdh.o sshdss.o sshmd5.o \
sshpubk.o sshrand.o sshrsa.o sshsh256.o sshsh512.o sshsha.o \
sshzlib.o telnet.o time.o timing.o tree234.o ux_x11.o \
uxagentc.o uxcons.o uxmisc.o uxnet.o uxnoise.o uxplink.o \
uxproxy.o uxsel.o uxser.o uxsignal.o uxstore.o version.o \
wildcard.o x11fwd.o
cc -o pscp be_none.o cmdline.o cproxy.o int64.o \
logging.o misc.o pinger.o portfwd.o proxy.o pscp.o \
settings.o sftp.o ssh.o sshaes.o ssharcf.o sshblowf.o \
sshbn.o sshcrc.o sshcrcda.o sshdes.o sshdh.o sshdss.o \
sshmd5.o sshpubk.o sshrand.o sshrsa.o sshsh256.o sshsh512.o \
sshsha.o sshzlib.o time.o timing.o tree234.o uxagentc.o \
uxcons.o uxmisc.o uxnet.o uxnoise.o uxproxy.o uxsel.o \
uxsftp.o uxstore.o version.o wildcard.o x11fwd.o
cc -o psftp be_none.o cmdline.o cproxy.o int64.o \
logging.o misc.o pinger.o portfwd.o proxy.o psftp.o \
settings.o sftp.o ssh.o sshaes.o ssharcf.o sshblowf.o \
sshbn.o sshcrc.o sshcrcda.o sshdes.o sshdh.o sshdss.o \
sshmd5.o sshpubk.o sshrand.o sshrsa.o sshsh256.o sshsh512.o \
sshsha.o sshzlib.o time.o timing.o tree234.o uxagentc.o \
uxcons.o uxmisc.o uxnet.o uxnoise.o uxproxy.o uxsel.o \
uxsftp.o uxstore.o version.o wildcard.o x11fwd.o
cc -O2 -Wall -Werror -g -I.././ -I../charset/ -I../windows/ -I../unix/ -I../ma c/ -I../macosx/ `gtk-config --cflags` -D _FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c ../unix/gtkcols .c
/bin/sh: gtk-config: command not found
In file included from ../unix/gtkcols.c:5:
../unix/gtkcols.h:10:21: error: gdk/gdk.h: No such file or directory
../unix/gtkcols.h:11:30: error: gtk/gtkcontainer.h: No such file or directory
In file included from ../unix/gtkcols.c:5:
../unix/gtkcols.h:29: error: syntax error before ‘GtkContainer’
cc1: warnings being treated as errors
../unix/gtkcols.h:29: warning: no semicolon at end of struct or union
../unix/gtkcols.h:31: warning: type defaults to ‘int’ in declaration of ‘childre n’
../unix/gtkcols.h:31: warning: data definition has no type or storage class
../unix/gtkcols.h:32: error: syntax error before ‘*’ token
../unix/gtkcols.h:32: warning: type defaults to ‘int’ in declaration of ‘taborde r’
../unix/gtkcols.h:32: warning: data definition has no type or storage class
../unix/gtkcols.h:33: error: syntax error before ‘spacing’
../unix/gtkcols.h:33: warning: type defaults to ‘int’ in declaration of ‘spacing ’
../unix/gtkcols.h:33: warning: data definition has no type or storage class
../unix/gtkcols.h:37: error: syntax error before ‘GtkContainerClass’
../unix/gtkcols.h:37: warning: no semicolon at end of struct or union
../unix/gtkcols.h:42: error: syntax error before ‘GtkWidget’
../unix/gtkcols.h:42: warning: no semicolon at end of struct or union
../unix/gtkcols.h:43: warning: type defaults to ‘int’ in declaration of ‘colstar t’
../unix/gtkcols.h:43: warning: type defaults to ‘int’ in declaration of ‘colspan ’
../unix/gtkcols.h:43: warning: data definition has no type or storage class
../unix/gtkcols.h:44: error: syntax error before ‘force_left’
../unix/gtkcols.h:44: warning: type defaults to ‘int’ in declaration of ‘force_l eft’
../unix/gtkcols.h:44: warning: data definition has no type or storage class
../unix/gtkcols.h:46: error: syntax error before ‘ncols’
../unix/gtkcols.h:46: warning: type defaults to ‘int’ in declaration of ‘ncols’
../unix/gtkcols.h:46: warning: data definition has no type or storage class
../unix/gtkcols.h:47: error: syntax error before ‘*’ token
../unix/gtkcols.h:47: warning: type defaults to ‘int’ in declaration of ‘percent ages’
../unix/gtkcols.h:47: warning: data definition has no type or storage class
../unix/gtkcols.h:48: error: syntax error before ‘}’ token
../unix/gtkcols.h:50: error: syntax error before ‘columns_get_type’
../unix/gtkcols.h:50: warning: type defaults to ‘int’ in declaration of ‘columns _get_type’
../unix/gtkcols.h:50: warning: data definition has no type or storage class
../unix/gtkcols.h:51: error: syntax error before ‘*’ token
../unix/gtkcols.h:51: error: syntax error before ‘spacing’
../unix/gtkcols.h:51: warning: type defaults to ‘int’ in declaration of ‘columns _new’
../unix/gtkcols.h:51: warning: data definition has no type or storage class
../unix/gtkcols.h:52: error: syntax error before ‘gint’
../unix/gtkcols.h:53: error: syntax error before ‘GtkWidget’
../unix/gtkcols.h:55: error: syntax error before ‘GtkWidget’
../unix/gtkcols.h:56: error: syntax error before ‘GtkWidget’
../unix/gtkcols.c:9: error: syntax error before ‘*’ token
../unix/gtkcols.c:10: error: syntax error before ‘*’ token
../unix/gtkcols.c:11: error: syntax error before ‘*’ token
../unix/gtkcols.c:12: error: syntax error before ‘columns_expose’
../unix/gtkcols.c:12: error: syntax error before ‘*’ token
../unix/gtkcols.c:12: warning: type defaults to ‘int’ in declaration of ‘columns _expose’
../unix/gtkcols.c:12: warning: data definition has no type or storage class
../unix/gtkcols.c:13: error: syntax error before ‘*’ token
../unix/gtkcols.c:14: error: syntax error before ‘*’ token
../unix/gtkcols.c:15: error: syntax error before ‘*’ token
../unix/gtkcols.c:17: error: syntax error before ‘columns_focus’
../unix/gtkcols.c:17: error: syntax error before ‘*’ token
../unix/gtkcols.c:17: warning: type defaults to ‘int’ in declaration of ‘columns _focus’
../unix/gtkcols.c:17: warning: data definition has no type or storage class
../unix/gtkcols.c:18: error: syntax error before ‘columns_child_type’
../unix/gtkcols.c:18: error: syntax error before ‘*’ token
../unix/gtkcols.c:18: warning: type defaults to ‘int’ in declaration of ‘columns _child_type’
../unix/gtkcols.c:18: warning: data definition has no type or storage class
../unix/gtkcols.c:19: error: syntax error before ‘*’ token
../unix/gtkcols.c:20: error: syntax error before ‘*’ token
../unix/gtkcols.c:22: error: syntax error before ‘*’ token
../unix/gtkcols.c:22: warning: type defaults to ‘int’ in declaration of ‘parent_ class’
../unix/gtkcols.c:22: error: ‘NULL’ undeclared here (not in a function)
../unix/gtkcols.c:22: warning: data definition has no type or storage class
../unix/gtkcols.c:24: error: syntax error before ‘columns_get_type’
../unix/gtkcols.c:25: warning: return type defaults to ‘int’
../unix/gtkcols.c: In function ‘columns_get_type’:
../unix/gtkcols.c:26: error: syntax error before ‘columns_type’
../unix/gtkcols.c:28: error: ‘columns_type’ undeclared (first use in this functi on)
../unix/gtkcols.c:28: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
../unix/gtkcols.c:28: error: for each function it appears in.)
../unix/gtkcols.c:29: error: syntax error before ‘columns_info’
../unix/gtkcols.c:40: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘gtk_type_unique ’
../unix/gtkcols.c:40: error: ‘GTK_TYPE_CONTAINER’ undeclared (first use in this function)
../unix/gtkcols.c:40: error: ‘columns_info’ undeclared (first use in this functi on)
../unix/gtkcols.c: At top level:
../unix/gtkcols.c:43: error: syntax error before ‘return’
../unix/gtkcols.c:46: error: syntax error before ‘*’ token
../unix/gtkcols.c:46: error: syntax error before ‘*’ token
../unix/gtkcols.c:47: warning: type defaults to ‘int’ in declaration of ‘gint’
../unix/gtkcols.c:47: error: ‘gint’ declared as function returning a function
../unix/gtkcols.c: In function ‘columns_class_init’:
../unix/gtkcols.c:51: error: ‘GtkObjectClass’ undeclared (first use in this func tion)
../unix/gtkcols.c:51: error: ‘object_class’ undeclared (first use in this functi on)
../unix/gtkcols.c:52: error: ‘GtkWidgetClass’ undeclared (first use in this func tion)
../unix/gtkcols.c:52: error: ‘widget_class’ undeclared (first use in this functi on)
../unix/gtkcols.c:53: error: ‘GtkContainerClass’ undeclared (first use in this f unction)
../unix/gtkcols.c:53: error: ‘container_class’ undeclared (first use in this fun ction)
../unix/gtkcols.c:55: error: syntax error before ‘)’ token
../unix/gtkcols.c:56: error: syntax error before ‘)’ token
../unix/gtkcols.c:57: error: syntax error before ‘)’ token
../unix/gtkcols.c:59: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘gtk_type_class’
../unix/gtkcols.c:59: error: ‘GTK_TYPE_CONTAINER’ undeclared (first use in this function)
../unix/gtkcols.c:59: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a c ast
../unix/gtkcols.c:78: error: ‘columns_inherited_focus’ undeclared (first use in this function)
../unix/gtkcols.c: In function ‘columns_init’:
../unix/gtkcols.c:85: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘GTK_WIDGET_SET_ FLAGS’
../unix/gtkcols.c:85: error: ‘GTK_NO_WINDOW’ undeclared (first use in this funct ion)
../unix/gtkcols.c:87: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
../unix/gtkcols.c:88: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
../unix/gtkcols.c: At top level:
../unix/gtkcols.c:96: error: syntax error before ‘*’ token
../unix/gtkcols.c: In function ‘columns_map’:
../unix/gtkcols.c:100: error: ‘GList’ undeclared (first use in this function)
../unix/gtkcols.c:102: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘g_return_if_fa il’
../unix/gtkcols.c:102: error: ‘widget’ undeclared (first use in this function)
../unix/gtkcols.c:103: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘GTK_CHECK_TYPE ’
../unix/gtkcols.c:105: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘GTK_CHECK_CAST ’
../unix/gtkcols.c:105: error: syntax error before ‘Columns’
../unix/gtkcols.c:106: error: ‘GTK_MAPPED’ undeclared (first use in this functio n)
../unix/gtkcols.c:108: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
../unix/gtkcols.c:109: error: request for member ‘data’ in something not a struc ture or union
../unix/gtkcols.c:110: error: request for member ‘next’ in something not a struc ture or union
../unix/gtkcols.c:111: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
../unix/gtkcols.c:112: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘GTK_WIDGET_VIS IBLE’
../unix/gtkcols.c:112: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
../unix/gtkcols.c:113: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘GTK_WIDGET_MAP PED’
../unix/gtkcols.c:113: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
../unix/gtkcols.c:114: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘gtk_widget_map ’
../unix/gtkcols.c:114: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
../unix/gtkcols.c: At top level:
../unix/gtkcols.c:117: error: syntax error before ‘*’ token
../unix/gtkcols.c: In function ‘columns_unmap’:
../unix/gtkcols.c:121: error: ‘GList’ undeclared (first use in this function)
../unix/gtkcols.c:123: error: ‘widget’ undeclared (first use in this function)
../unix/gtkcols.c:126: error: syntax error before ‘Columns’
../unix/gtkcols.c:127: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘GTK_WIDGET_UNS ET_FLAGS’
../unix/gtkcols.c:127: error: ‘GTK_MAPPED’ undeclared (first use in this functio n)
../unix/gtkcols.c:129: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
../unix/gtkcols.c:130: error: request for member ‘data’ in something not a struc ture or union
../unix/gtkcols.c:131: error: request for member ‘next’ in something not a struc ture or union
../unix/gtkcols.c:132: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
../unix/gtkcols.c:133: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
../unix/gtkcols.c:134: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
../unix/gtkcols.c:135: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘gtk_widget_unm ap’
../unix/gtkcols.c:135: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
../unix/gtkcols.c: At top level:
../unix/gtkcols.c:138: error: syntax error before ‘*’ token
../unix/gtkcols.c: In function ‘columns_draw’:
../unix/gtkcols.c:142: error: ‘GList’ undeclared (first use in this function)
../unix/gtkcols.c:143: error: ‘GdkRectangle’ undeclared (first use in this funct ion)
../unix/gtkcols.c:143: error: syntax error before ‘child_area’
../unix/gtkcols.c:145: error: ‘widget’ undeclared (first use in this function)
../unix/gtkcols.c:148: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘GTK_WIDGET_DRA WABLE’
../unix/gtkcols.c:149: error: syntax error before ‘Columns’
../unix/gtkcols.c:151: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
../unix/gtkcols.c:152: error: request for member ‘data’ in something not a struc ture or union
../unix/gtkcols.c:153: error: request for member ‘next’ in something not a struc ture or union
../unix/gtkcols.c:154: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
../unix/gtkcols.c:155: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
../unix/gtkcols.c:156: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘gtk_widget_int ersect’
../unix/gtkcols.c:156: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
../unix/gtkcols.c:156: error: ‘area’ undeclared (first use in this function)
../unix/gtkcols.c:156: error: ‘child_area’ undeclared (first use in this functio n)
../unix/gtkcols.c:157: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘gtk_widget_dra w’
../unix/gtkcols.c:157: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
../unix/gtkcols.c: At top level:
../unix/gtkcols.c:161: error: syntax error before ‘columns_expose’
../unix/gtkcols.c:161: error: syntax error before ‘*’ token
../unix/gtkcols.c:162: warning: return type defaults to ‘int’
../unix/gtkcols.c: In function ‘columns_expose’:
../unix/gtkcols.c:165: error: ‘GList’ undeclared (first use in this function)
../unix/gtkcols.c:166: error: ‘GdkEventExpose’ undeclared (first use in this fun ction)
../unix/gtkcols.c:166: error: syntax error before ‘child_event’
../unix/gtkcols.c:168: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘g_return_val_i f_fail’
../unix/gtkcols.c:168: error: ‘widget’ undeclared (first use in this function)
../unix/gtkcols.c:168: error: ‘FALSE’ undeclared (first use in this function)
../unix/gtkcols.c:170: error: ‘event’ undeclared (first use in this function)
../unix/gtkcols.c:173: error: syntax error before ‘Columns’
../unix/gtkcols.c:174: error: ‘child_event’ undeclared (first use in this functi on)
../unix/gtkcols.c:176: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
../unix/gtkcols.c:177: error: request for member ‘data’ in something not a struc ture or union
../unix/gtkcols.c:178: error: request for member ‘next’ in something not a struc ture or union
../unix/gtkcols.c:179: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
../unix/gtkcols.c:180: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
../unix/gtkcols.c:181: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘GTK_WIDGET_NO_ WINDOW’
../unix/gtkcols.c:181: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
../unix/gtkcols.c:182: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
../unix/gtkcols.c:184: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘gtk_widget_eve nt’
../unix/gtkcols.c:184: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
../unix/gtkcols.c:184: error: ‘GdkEvent’ undeclared (first use in this function)
../unix/gtkcols.c:184: error: syntax error before ‘)’ token
../unix/gtkcols.c: At top level:
../unix/gtkcols.c:190: error: syntax error before ‘*’ token
../unix/gtkcols.c: In function ‘columns_base_add’:
../unix/gtkcols.c:194: error: ‘container’ undeclared (first use in this function )
../unix/gtkcols.c:196: error: ‘widget’ undeclared (first use in this function)
../unix/gtkcols.c:198: error: syntax error before ‘Columns’
../unix/gtkcols.c: At top level:
../unix/gtkcols.c:206: error: syntax error before ‘*’ token
../unix/gtkcols.c: In function ‘columns_remove’:
../unix/gtkcols.c:210: error: ‘GtkWidget’ undeclared (first use in this function )
../unix/gtkcols.c:210: error: ‘childw’ undeclared (first use in this function)
../unix/gtkcols.c:211: error: ‘GList’ undeclared (first use in this function)
../unix/gtkcols.c:212: error: ‘gboolean’ undeclared (first use in this function)
../unix/gtkcols.c:212: error: syntax error before ‘was_visible’
../unix/gtkcols.c:214: error: ‘container’ undeclared (first use in this function )
../unix/gtkcols.c:216: error: ‘widget’ undeclared (first use in this function)
../unix/gtkcols.c:218: error: syntax error before ‘Columns’
../unix/gtkcols.c:220: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
../unix/gtkcols.c:221: error: request for member ‘data’ in something not a struc ture or union
../unix/gtkcols.c:222: error: request for member ‘next’ in something not a struc ture or union
../unix/gtkcols.c:223: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
../unix/gtkcols.c:226: error: ‘was_visible’ undeclared (first use in this functi on)
../unix/gtkcols.c:227: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘gtk_widget_unp arent’
../unix/gtkcols.c:228: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
../unix/gtkcols.c:228: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘g_list_remove_ link’
../unix/gtkcols.c:228: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
../unix/gtkcols.c:229: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘g_list_free’
../unix/gtkcols.c:230: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘g_free’
../unix/gtkcols.c:232: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘gtk_widget_que ue_resize’
../unix/gtkcols.c:232: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘GTK_WIDGET’
../unix/gtkcols.c:236: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
../unix/gtkcols.c:237: error: request for member ‘data’ in something not a struc ture or union
../unix/gtkcols.c:238: error: request for member ‘next’ in something not a struc ture or union
../unix/gtkcols.c:242: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
../unix/gtkcols.c:242: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
../unix/gtkcols.c: At top level:
../unix/gtkcols.c:248: error: syntax error before ‘*’ token
../unix/gtkcols.c: In function ‘columns_forall’:
../unix/gtkcols.c:253: error: ‘GList’ undeclared (first use in this function)
../unix/gtkcols.c:253: error: ‘next’ undeclared (first use in this function)
../unix/gtkcols.c:253: warning: left-hand operand of comma expression has no eff ect
../unix/gtkcols.c:253: warning: statement with no effect
../unix/gtkcols.c:255: error: ‘container’ undeclared (first use in this function )
../unix/gtkcols.c:257: error: ‘callback’ undeclared (first use in this function)
../unix/gtkcols.c:259: error: syntax error before ‘Columns’
../unix/gtkcols.c:261: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
../unix/gtkcols.c:262: error: request for member ‘data’ in something not a struc ture or union
../unix/gtkcols.c:272: error: request for member ‘next’ in something not a struc ture or union
../unix/gtkcols.c:273: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
../unix/gtkcols.c:274: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘callback’
../unix/gtkcols.c:274: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
../unix/gtkcols.c:274: error: ‘callback_data’ undeclared (first use in this func tion)
../unix/gtkcols.c: At top level:
../unix/gtkcols.c:278: error: syntax error before ‘columns_child_type’
../unix/gtkcols.c:278: error: syntax error before ‘*’ token
../unix/gtkcols.c:279: warning: return type defaults to ‘int’
../unix/gtkcols.c: In function ‘columns_child_type’:
../unix/gtkcols.c:280: error: ‘GTK_TYPE_WIDGET’ undeclared (first use in this fu nction)
../unix/gtkcols.c: At top level:
../unix/gtkcols.c:283: error: syntax error before ‘*’ token
../unix/gtkcols.c:283: error: syntax error before ‘spacing’
../unix/gtkcols.c:284: warning: return type defaults to ‘int’
../unix/gtkcols.c: In function ‘columns_new’:
../unix/gtkcols.c:287: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘gtk_type_new’
../unix/gtkcols.c:287: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast
../unix/gtkcols.c:288: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
../unix/gtkcols.c:290: warning: return makes pointer from integer without a cast
../unix/gtkcols.c: At top level:
../unix/gtkcols.c:293: error: syntax error before ‘gint’
../unix/gtkcols.c: In function ‘columns_set_cols’:
../unix/gtkcols.c:296: error: syntax error before ‘i’
../unix/gtkcols.c:298: error: ‘cols’ undeclared (first use in this function)
../unix/gtkcols.c:303: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘g_new’
../unix/gtkcols.c:303: error: syntax error before ‘ColumnsChild’
../unix/gtkcols.c:304: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
../unix/gtkcols.c:305: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
../unix/gtkcols.c:306: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
../unix/gtkcols.c:307: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
../unix/gtkcols.c:307: error: ‘FALSE’ undeclared (first use in this function)
../unix/gtkcols.c:308: error: ‘i’ undeclared (first use in this function)
../unix/gtkcols.c:309: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
../unix/gtkcols.c:311: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘g_list_append’
../unix/gtkcols.c: At top level:
../unix/gtkcols.c:314: error: syntax error before ‘GtkWidget’
../unix/gtkcols.c: In function ‘columns_add’:
../unix/gtkcols.c:319: error: ‘cols’ undeclared (first use in this function)
../unix/gtkcols.c:321: error: ‘child’ undeclared (first use in this function)
../unix/gtkcols.c:324: error: syntax error before ‘ColumnsChild’
../unix/gtkcols.c:325: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
../unix/gtkcols.c:326: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
../unix/gtkcols.c:327: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
../unix/gtkcols.c:328: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
../unix/gtkcols.c:328: error: ‘FALSE’ undeclared (first use in this function)
../unix/gtkcols.c:333: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘gtk_widget_set _parent’
../unix/gtkcols.c:335: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘GTK_WIDGET_REA LIZED’
../unix/gtkcols.c:336: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘gtk_widget_rea lize’
../unix/gtkcols.c: At top level:
../unix/gtkcols.c:345: error: syntax error before ‘GtkWidget’
../unix/gtkcols.c: In function ‘columns_force_left_align’:
../unix/gtkcols.c:348: error: ‘GList’ undeclared (first use in this function)
../unix/gtkcols.c:350: error: ‘cols’ undeclared (first use in this function)
../unix/gtkcols.c:352: error: ‘widget’ undeclared (first use in this function)
../unix/gtkcols.c:355: error: request for member ‘data’ in something not a struc ture or union
../unix/gtkcols.c:356: error: request for member ‘next’ in something not a struc ture or union
../unix/gtkcols.c:357: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
../unix/gtkcols.c:360: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
../unix/gtkcols.c:360: error: ‘TRUE’ undeclared (first use in this function)
../unix/gtkcols.c: At top level:
../unix/gtkcols.c:367: error: syntax error before ‘GtkWidget’
../unix/gtkcols.c: In function ‘columns_taborder_last’:
../unix/gtkcols.c:369: error: ‘GtkWidget’ undeclared (first use in this function )
../unix/gtkcols.c:369: error: ‘childw’ undeclared (first use in this function)
../unix/gtkcols.c:370: error: ‘GList’ undeclared (first use in this function)
../unix/gtkcols.c:372: error: ‘cols’ undeclared (first use in this function)
../unix/gtkcols.c:374: error: ‘widget’ undeclared (first use in this function)
../unix/gtkcols.c:377: error: request for member ‘data’ in something not a struc ture or union
../unix/gtkcols.c:378: error: request for member ‘next’ in something not a struc ture or union
../unix/gtkcols.c: At top level:
../unix/gtkcols.c:393: error: syntax error before ‘columns_focus’
../unix/gtkcols.c:393: error: syntax error before ‘*’ token
../unix/gtkcols.c:394: warning: return type defaults to ‘int’
../unix/gtkcols.c: In function ‘columns_focus’:
../unix/gtkcols.c:396: error: ‘GList’ undeclared (first use in this function)
../unix/gtkcols.c:396: error: ‘pos’ undeclared (first use in this function)
../unix/gtkcols.c:397: error: ‘GtkWidget’ undeclared (first use in this function )
../unix/gtkcols.c:397: error: ‘focuschild’ undeclared (first use in this functio n)
../unix/gtkcols.c:399: error: ‘container’ undeclared (first use in this function )
../unix/gtkcols.c:399: error: ‘FALSE’ undeclared (first use in this function)
../unix/gtkcols.c:402: error: syntax error before ‘Columns’
../unix/gtkcols.c:405: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘GTK_WIDGET_IS_ SENSITIVE’
../unix/gtkcols.c:408: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘GTK_WIDGET_CAN _FOCUS’
../unix/gtkcols.c:409: error: ‘dir’ undeclared (first use in this function)
../unix/gtkcols.c:409: error: ‘GTK_DIR_TAB_FORWARD’ undeclared (first use in thi s function)
../unix/gtkcols.c:409: error: ‘GTK_DIR_TAB_BACKWARD’ undeclared (first use in th is function)
../unix/gtkcols.c:412: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘gtk_container_ set_focus_child’
../unix/gtkcols.c:415: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
../unix/gtkcols.c:417: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘g_list_last’
../unix/gtkcols.c:417: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
../unix/gtkcols.c:420: error: ‘child’ undeclared (first use in this function)
../unix/gtkcols.c:426: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘GTK_IS_CONTAIN ER’
../unix/gtkcols.c:427: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘GTK_WIDGET_HAS _FOCUS’
../unix/gtkcols.c:428: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘gtk_container_ focus’
../unix/gtkcols.c:428: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘GTK_CONTAINER’
../unix/gtkcols.c:429: error: ‘TRUE’ undeclared (first use in this function)
../unix/gtkcols.c:437: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘gtk_widget_gra b_focus’
../unix/gtkcols.c:450: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘columns_inheri ted_focus’
../unix/gtkcols.c: At top level:
../unix/gtkcols.c:468: error: syntax error before ‘*’ token
../unix/gtkcols.c: In function ‘columns_size_request’:
../unix/gtkcols.c:472: error: ‘GList’ undeclared (first use in this function)
../unix/gtkcols.c:473: error: syntax error before ‘i’
../unix/gtkcols.c:474: error: syntax error before ‘*’ token
../unix/gtkcols.c:475: error: syntax error before ‘onecol’
../unix/gtkcols.c:471: warning: unused variable ‘child’
../unix/gtkcols.c:470: warning: unused variable ‘cols’
../unix/gtkcols.c: At top level:
../unix/gtkcols.c:477: error: syntax error before ‘!=’ token
../unix/gtkcols.c:477: warning: type defaults to ‘int’ in declaration of ‘g_retu rn_if_fail’
../unix/gtkcols.c:477: warning: data definition has no type or storage class
../unix/gtkcols.c:478: error: syntax error before ‘(’ token
../unix/gtkcols.c:478: warning: type defaults to ‘int’ in declaration of ‘g_retu rn_if_fail’
../unix/gtkcols.c:478: warning: type defaults to ‘int’ in declaration of ‘column s_get_type’
../unix/gtkcols.c:478: error: syntax error before ‘)’ token
../unix/gtkcols.c:479: error: syntax error before ‘!=’ token
../unix/gtkcols.c:479: warning: type defaults to ‘int’ in declaration of ‘g_retu rn_if_fail’
../unix/gtkcols.c:479: warning: data definition has no type or storage class
../unix/gtkcols.c:481: warning: type defaults to ‘int’ in declaration of ‘cols’
../unix/gtkcols.c:481: error: ‘widget’ undeclared here (not in a function)
../unix/gtkcols.c:481: error: syntax error before ‘Columns’
../unix/gtkcols.c:486: warning: type defaults to ‘int’ in declaration of ‘ncols’
../unix/gtkcols.c:486: warning: data definition has no type or storage class
../unix/gtkcols.c:487: warning: type defaults to ‘int’ in declaration of ‘colypo s’
../unix/gtkcols.c:487: error: initializer element is not constant
../unix/gtkcols.c:487: warning: data definition has no type or storage class
../unix/gtkcols.c:488: warning: type defaults to ‘int’ in declaration of ‘colypo s’
../unix/gtkcols.c:488: error: conflicting types for ‘colypos’
../unix/gtkcols.c:487: error: previous definition of ‘colypos’ was here
../unix/gtkcols.c:488: error: invalid initializer
../unix/gtkcols.c:488: warning: data definition has no type or storage class
../unix/gtkcols.c:489: warning: type defaults to ‘int’ in declaration of ‘percen tages’
../unix/gtkcols.c:489: error: conflicting types for ‘percentages’
../unix/gtkcols.h:47: error: previous declaration of ‘percentages’ was here
../unix/gtkcols.c:489: error: ‘onecol’ undeclared here (not in a function)
../unix/gtkcols.c:489: warning: data definition has no type or storage class
../unix/gtkcols.c:491: error: syntax error before ‘for’
../unix/gtkcols.c:493: warning: type defaults to ‘int’ in declaration of ‘childr en’
../unix/gtkcols.c:493: error: conflicting types for ‘children’
../unix/gtkcols.h:31: error: previous declaration of ‘children’ was here
../unix/gtkcols.c:493: error: invalid type argument of ‘->’
../unix/gtkcols.c:493: error: syntax error before ‘)’ token
../unix/gtkcols.c:502: warning: type defaults to ‘int’ in declaration of ‘ncols’
../unix/gtkcols.c:502: error: redefinition of ‘ncols’
../unix/gtkcols.c:486: error: previous definition of ‘ncols’ was here
../unix/gtkcols.c:502: error: ‘child’ undeclared here (not in a function)
../unix/gtkcols.c:502: warning: data definition has no type or storage class
../unix/gtkcols.c:503: warning: type defaults to ‘int’ in declaration of ‘percen tages’
../unix/gtkcols.c:503: error: conflicting types for ‘percentages’
../unix/gtkcols.h:47: error: previous declaration of ‘percentages’ was here
../unix/gtkcols.c:503: warning: data definition has no type or storage class
../unix/gtkcols.c:504: warning: type defaults to ‘int’ in declaration of ‘colypo s’
../unix/gtkcols.c:504: error: redefinition of ‘colypos’
../unix/gtkcols.c:487: error: previous definition of ‘colypos’ was here
../unix/gtkcols.c:504: warning: implicit declaration of function ‘g_renew’
../unix/gtkcols.c:504: error: initializer element is not constant
../unix/gtkcols.c:504: warning: data definition has no type or storage class
../unix/gtkcols.c:505: error: syntax error before ‘for’
../unix/gtkcols.c:514: error: syntax error before ‘->’ token
../unix/gtkcols.c:514: warning: type defaults to ‘int’ in declaration of ‘gtk_wi dget_size_request’
../unix/gtkcols.c:514: warning: data definition has no type or storage class
../unix/gtkcols.c:515: warning: type defaults to ‘int’ in declaration of ‘colspa n’
../unix/gtkcols.c:515: warning: data definition has no type or storage class
../unix/gtkcols.c:526: error: syntax error before ‘{’ token
../unix/gtkcols.c:529: warning: type defaults to ‘int’ in declaration of ‘percen t’
../unix/gtkcols.c:529: warning: data definition has no type or storage class
../unix/gtkcols.c:530: error: syntax error before ‘for’
../unix/gtkcols.c:533: warning: type defaults to ‘int’ in declaration of ‘thiswi d’
../unix/gtkcols.c:533: error: ‘creq’ undeclared here (not in a function)
../unix/gtkcols.c:533: error: invalid type argument of ‘->’
../unix/gtkcols.c:533: warning: data definition has no type or storage class
../unix/gtkcols.c:541: warning: type defaults to ‘int’ in declaration of ‘fullwi d’
../unix/gtkcols.c:541: error: initializer element is not constant
../unix/gtkcols.c:541: warning: data definition has no type or storage class
../unix/gtkcols.c:549: error: syntax error before ‘if’
../unix/gtkcols.c:565: warning: type defaults to ‘int’ in declaration of ‘topy’
../unix/gtkcols.c:565: warning: data definition has no type or storage class
../unix/gtkcols.c:566: error: syntax error before ‘for’
../unix/gtkcols.c:570: warning: type defaults to ‘int’ in declaration of ‘boty’
../unix/gtkcols.c:570: error: invalid type argument of ‘->’
../unix/gtkcols.c:570: warning: data definition has no type or storage class
../unix/gtkcols.c:571: error: syntax error before ‘for’
../unix/gtkcols.c:583: warning: type defaults to ‘int’ in declaration of ‘g_free ’
../unix/gtkcols.c:583: warning: parameter names (without types) in function decl aration
../unix/gtkcols.c:583: warning: data definition has no type or storage class
../unix/gtkcols.c:584: error: syntax error before ‘}’ token
../unix/gtkcols.c:586: error: syntax error before ‘*’ token
../unix/gtkcols.c: In function ‘columns_size_allocate’:
../unix/gtkcols.c:590: error: ‘GList’ undeclared (first use in this function)
../unix/gtkcols.c:591: error: syntax error before ‘i’
../unix/gtkcols.c:592: error: syntax error before ‘*’ token
../unix/gtkcols.c:593: error: syntax error before ‘onecol’
../unix/gtkcols.c:589: warning: unused variable ‘child’
../unix/gtkcols.c:588: warning: unused variable ‘cols’
../unix/gtkcols.c: At top level:
../unix/gtkcols.c:595: error: syntax error before ‘!=’ token
../unix/gtkcols.c:595: warning: type defaults to ‘int’ in declaration of ‘g_retu rn_if_fail’
../unix/gtkcols.c:595: warning: data definition has no type or storage class
../unix/gtkcols.c:596: error: syntax error before ‘(’ token
../unix/gtkcols.c:596: warning: type defaults to ‘int’ in declaration of ‘g_retu rn_if_fail’
../unix/gtkcols.c:596: warning: type defaults to ‘int’ in declaration of ‘column s_get_type’
../unix/gtkcols.c:596: error: syntax error before ‘)’ token
../unix/gtkcols.c:597: error: syntax error before ‘!=’ token
../unix/gtkcols.c:597: warning: type defaults to ‘int’ in declaration of ‘g_retu rn_if_fail’
../unix/gtkcols.c:597: warning: data definition has no type or storage class
../unix/gtkcols.c:599: warning: type defaults to ‘int’ in declaration of ‘cols’
../unix/gtkcols.c:599: error: redefinition of ‘cols’
../unix/gtkcols.c:481: error: previous definition of ‘cols’ was here
../unix/gtkcols.c:599: error: syntax error before ‘Columns’
../unix/gtkcols.c:601: warning: type defaults to ‘int’ in declaration of ‘border ’
../unix/gtkcols.c:601: error: invalid type argument of ‘->’
../unix/gtkcols.c:601: warning: data definition has no type or storage class
../unix/gtkcols.c:603: warning: type defaults to ‘int’ in declaration of ‘ncols’
../unix/gtkcols.c:603: error: redefinition of ‘ncols’
../unix/gtkcols.c:486: error: previous definition of ‘ncols’ was here
../unix/gtkcols.c:603: warning: data definition has no type or storage class
../unix/gtkcols.c:604: warning: type defaults to ‘int’ in declaration of ‘percen tages’
../unix/gtkcols.c:604: error: conflicting types for ‘percentages’
../unix/gtkcols.h:47: error: previous declaration of ‘percentages’ was here
../unix/gtkcols.c:604: warning: data definition has no type or storage class
../unix/gtkcols.c:609: warning: type defaults to ‘int’ in declaration of ‘colxpo s’
../unix/gtkcols.c:609: error: initializer element is not constant
../unix/gtkcols.c:609: warning: data definition has no type or storage class
../unix/gtkcols.c:610: warning: type defaults to ‘int’ in declaration of ‘colxpo s’
../unix/gtkcols.c:610: error: conflicting types for ‘colxpos’
../unix/gtkcols.c:609: error: previous definition of ‘colxpos’ was here
../unix/gtkcols.c:610: error: invalid initializer
../unix/gtkcols.c:610: warning: data definition has no type or storage class
../unix/gtkcols.c:611: warning: type defaults to ‘int’ in declaration of ‘colxpo s’
../unix/gtkcols.c:611: error: conflicting types for ‘colxpos’
../unix/gtkcols.c:609: error: previous definition of ‘colxpos’ was here
../unix/gtkcols.c:611: error: ‘alloc’ undeclared here (not in a function)
../unix/gtkcols.c:611: error: invalid type argument of ‘->’
../unix/gtkcols.c:611: warning: data definition has no type or storage class
../unix/gtkcols.c:613: warning: type defaults to ‘int’ in declaration of ‘colypo s’
../unix/gtkcols.c:613: error: redefinition of ‘colypos’
../unix/gtkcols.c:487: error: previous definition of ‘colypos’ was here
../unix/gtkcols.c:613: error: initializer element is not constant
../unix/gtkcols.c:613: warning: data definition has no type or storage class
../unix/gtkcols.c:614: warning: type defaults to ‘int’ in declaration of ‘colypo s’
../unix/gtkcols.c:614: error: conflicting types for ‘colypos’
../unix/gtkcols.c:487: error: previous definition of ‘colypos’ was here
../unix/gtkcols.c:614: error: invalid initializer
../unix/gtkcols.c:614: warning: data definition has no type or storage class
../unix/gtkcols.c:616: error: syntax error before ‘for’
../unix/gtkcols.c:618: warning: type defaults to ‘int’ in declaration of ‘childr en’
../unix/gtkcols.c:618: error: conflicting types for ‘children’
../unix/gtkcols.h:31: error: previous declaration of ‘children’ was here
../unix/gtkcols.c:618: error: invalid type argument of ‘->’
../unix/gtkcols.c:618: error: syntax error before ‘)’ token
../unix/gtkcols.c:620: warning: type defaults to ‘int’ in declaration of ‘call’
../unix/gtkcols.c:620: warning: data definition has no type or storage class
../unix/gtkcols.c:630: warning: type defaults to ‘int’ in declaration of ‘ncols’
../unix/gtkcols.c:630: error: redefinition of ‘ncols’
../unix/gtkcols.c:486: error: previous definition of ‘ncols’ was here
../unix/gtkcols.c:630: warning: data definition has no type or storage class
../unix/gtkcols.c:631: warning: type defaults to ‘int’ in declaration of ‘percen tages’
../unix/gtkcols.c:631: error: conflicting types for ‘percentages’
../unix/gtkcols.h:47: error: previous declaration of ‘percentages’ was here
../unix/gtkcols.c:631: warning: data definition has no type or storage class
../unix/gtkcols.c:632: warning: type defaults to ‘int’ in declaration of ‘colypo s’
../unix/gtkcols.c:632: error: redefinition of ‘colypos’
../unix/gtkcols.c:487: error: previous definition of ‘colypos’ was here
../unix/gtkcols.c:632: error: initializer element is not constant
../unix/gtkcols.c:632: warning: data definition has no type or storage class
../unix/gtkcols.c:633: error: syntax error before ‘for’
../unix/gtkcols.c:635: warning: type defaults to ‘int’ in declaration of ‘colxpo s’
../unix/gtkcols.c:635: error: redefinition of ‘colxpos’
../unix/gtkcols.c:609: error: previous definition of ‘colxpos’ was here
../unix/gtkcols.c:635: error: initializer element is not constant
../unix/gtkcols.c:635: warning: data definition has no type or storage class
../unix/gtkcols.c:636: warning: type defaults to ‘int’ in declaration of ‘colxpo s’
../unix/gtkcols.c:636: error: conflicting types for ‘colxpos’
../unix/gtkcols.c:609: error: previous definition of ‘colxpos’ was here
../unix/gtkcols.c:636: error: invalid initializer
../unix/gtkcols.c:636: warning: data definition has no type or storage class
../unix/gtkcols.c:637: warning: type defaults to ‘int’ in declaration of ‘percen t’
../unix/gtkcols.c:637: error: redefinition of ‘percent’
../unix/gtkcols.c:529: error: previous definition of ‘percent’ was here
../unix/gtkcols.c:637: warning: data definition has no type or storage class
../unix/gtkcols.c:638: error: syntax error before ‘for’
../unix/gtkcols.c:640: error: ‘i’ undeclared here (not in a function)
../unix/gtkcols.c:640: warning: type defaults to ‘int’ in declaration of ‘colxpo s’
../unix/gtkcols.c:640: error: invalid type argument of ‘->’
../unix/gtkcols.c:641: warning: data definition has no type or storage class
../unix/gtkcols.c:642: error: syntax error before ‘}’ token
../unix/gtkcols.c:650: error: syntax error before ‘->’ token
../unix/gtkcols.c:650: warning: type defaults to ‘int’ in declaration of ‘gtk_wi dget_get_child_requisition’
../unix/gtkcols.c:650: warning: data definition has no type or storage class
../unix/gtkcols.c:651: warning: type defaults to ‘int’ in declaration of ‘colspa n’
../unix/gtkcols.c:651: error: redefinition of ‘colspan’
../unix/gtkcols.c:515: error: previous definition of ‘colspan’ was here
../unix/gtkcols.c:651: warning: data definition has no type or storage class
../unix/gtkcols.c:660: error: syntax error before ‘.’ token
../unix/gtkcols.c:677: warning: type defaults to ‘int’ in declaration of ‘topy’
../unix/gtkcols.c:677: error: redefinition of ‘topy’
../unix/gtkcols.c:565: error: previous definition of ‘topy’ was here
../unix/gtkcols.c:677: warning: data definition has no type or storage class
../unix/gtkcols.c:678: error: syntax error before ‘for’
../unix/gtkcols.c:684: warning: type defaults to ‘int’ in declaration of ‘boty’
../unix/gtkcols.c:684: error: redefinition of ‘boty’
../unix/gtkcols.c:570: error: previous definition of ‘boty’ was here
../unix/gtkcols.c:684: error: invalid type argument of ‘->’
../unix/gtkcols.c:684: warning: data definition has no type or storage class
../unix/gtkcols.c:685: error: syntax error before ‘for’
../unix/gtkcols.c:690: error: syntax error before ‘->’ token
../unix/gtkcols.c:690: warning: type defaults to ‘int’ in declaration of ‘gtk_wi dget_size_allocate’
../unix/gtkcols.c:690: warning: data definition has no type or storage class
../unix/gtkcols.c:693: warning: type defaults to ‘int’ in declaration of ‘g_free ’
../unix/gtkcols.c:693: warning: parameter names (without types) in function decl aration
../unix/gtkcols.c:693: warning: data definition has no type or storage class
../unix/gtkcols.c:694: warning: type defaults to ‘int’ in declaration of ‘g_free ’
../unix/gtkcols.c:694: warning: parameter names (without types) in function decl aration
../unix/gtkcols.c:694: warning: data definition has no type or storage class
../unix/gtkcols.c:695: error: syntax error before ‘}’ token
make: *** [gtkcols.o] Error 1


looks like a program bug to me, but then again im bad at programming :4-dontkno :4-dontkno


----------



## Valandil (Dec 6, 2006)

I've actually had some problems running Ubuntu as well. It is also damn near impossible to get to the shell (at least for me it was). Every time I tried to access it, O/S shut down. I really don't feel Ubuntu is all that it's cracked up to be.


----------



## dragonember (Jan 31, 2006)

you mean to run terminal? That must have been a problem with the specific version you had, or yoru computer. I had similar issues with 5.04, but 6.06 has worked very well. (The main reason I started using ubuntu was to get used to the apt-get utility as I started on Fedora 3, which uses Yum. just wanted to try the debian based way)

anyone have any idea why I got all those errors?


----------



## Grao (Aug 31, 2006)

Hmm, ive had lots of experience with Ubuntu and limited experience with suse. If you installed Ubuntu with the install a server option, there should already be an ssh client on it (but at this point im not sure if you are talking about a putty-ssh server, if such a thing exist, or a client) so im not sure


----------



## PureEvilDan (May 26, 2005)

You do not need putty on Linux.

If you wish to connect to another computer, you type:

```
ssh -l USER host:port
```
FOR EXAMPLE:

```
[email protected] ~ $ ssh -l user1 some.remote.connection
The authenticity of host 'some.remote.connection (192.168.6.9)' can't be established.
RSA key fingerprint is c1:fe:ce:1f:5a:8c:0c:d9:5e:1e:e5:4d:78:ca:a0:f3.
Are you sure you want to continue connecting (yes/no)?
```
If you wish to turn on the Secure Shell Demon, then you simply type:

```
sudo apt-get install openssh-server
```
this will install the openssh server, which (apparently) does not come with Ubuntu by default.


To start/stop/restart SSHD follow one of the commands below

```
sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
-or-
sudo /etc/init.d/ssh stop
-or-
sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
```


----------

